# at long last i have champagne satin but why so white



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

These guys are definitely satin, and don't quite look white enough to be PEW, but the difference between a pale cham and a pew can be subtle in poor light. An outdoor photo would help to confirm that they are cham. And they may well darken up as they go through coats of fur. You can't really judge their adult color too well from what they look like at this age.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's probably silver although in the first pic it looks white/ivory.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes looks very 'silver' but it could be the photo. as said a better photo will help.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------

